# Fehmarn



## zanderaal (22. April 2011)

Hallo erstmal!

Wir ,Sohn mit Freund und meine wenigkeit sind ab Montag auf der Insel.
Wir haben uns in Gahlendorf eingemietet und meine Frage ist 
Wer kennt sich da aus und was geht im Moment
Platte ,Mefo, Dorsch oder Hornis
Und auf was beissen die Fische
Früher waren wir am Niobestrand angeln 
Bekommt man Ostermontag Wattis?


Gruß vom Niederrhein#h


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (22. April 2011)

*AW: Fehmarn*



zanderaal schrieb:


> Hallo erstmal!
> 
> Wir ,Sohn mit Freund und meine wenigkeit sind ab Montag auf der Insel.
> Wir haben uns in Gahlendorf eingemietet und meine Frage ist
> ...


 Moin Moin Zanderaal
Gahlendorf/Klausdorf ist quasi meine Hausstrecke|supergri.
Ich bin "des öfteren" auf dem Campingplatz Klausdorf zu Gast. Du hast Dir wirklich eine Top Zeit für Eure Tour ausgesucht. In der Brandung geht der Dorsch zur Zeit auf jeden Fall!! Platte wohl eher weniger, dafür ist die Ostküste nicht das ganz richtige Revier. Mefos sollen dort dieses Jahr auch schon die ein oder andere an den Haken gegangen sein:g. Nur der Dorsch mit der Spinnrute will im Moment noch nicht so richtig laufen, dürfte bei den Temperaturen aber nur noch eine Frage von Tagen sein bis es da auch richtig Rappelt. Horni´s hab ich noch nix gehört. Dauert denke ich wohl auch noch so 2-3Wochen.
Zum Thema Watti´s: Auf jeden Fall vorher bestellen, aber Carsten und Steffen (Fehmarn Tackle) sollten wohl welche da haben. Wenn ja, bekommst Du die auch am (Oster)Montag. 
Solltest Du sonst noch Fragen haben, einfach Fragen


----------



## zanderaal (23. April 2011)

*AW: Fehmarn*

Super,vielen Dank.

Bei Carsten hab ich meine Würmer immer geholt ,wußte nur nicht ob der am Montag auf hat.
Bin schon ganz zitterig und kann es kaum abwarten auf meine Lieblingsinsel|supergri zukommen.

Vieleicht sieht man sich ja mal 

und schöne Osterfeiertage

Gruß Berthold#h


----------



## Wunstorfer (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fehmarn*

Tach Gemeinde!
Hab den ollen Trööt mal wieder vorgekramt. Bin ab 22.5. auf "meiner" Insel. Lohnt es noch, Horni-Gerödel mitzunehmen? Mefoblinker mit Seide? Wasserkugel mit Fetzen? Gibts aktuelle Meldungen?


----------



## Nordlicht (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fehmarn*

Wieso "lohnt es sich *noch* " ?
Es wird gefangen und es geht hier doch jetzt erst richtig los !


----------



## Wunstorfer (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fehmarn*

Na, bei uns blüht der Raps schon. Und ich dachte, wegen der höheren Temperaturen. Bin kein Horni-Spezi. Darum die Frage


----------



## bernie (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fehmarn*

Moin,
ich klinke mich mal einfach ein 
Ich will mit `nem Kumpel ebenfalls spontan nach Fehmarn düsen, wenn es "sich lohnt" - sprich, wenn die Alu-Latten gut beissen.
Es wäre nett, wenn die Einheimischen & Inselkenner mal Laut geben, wenn sich ein 800-KM-Trip rechnet.
Dankeeee!


----------



## Nordlicht (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fehmarn*

Also, es geht hier jetzt grad los mit den Hornis.
Packt eure Sachen.....ihr könnt kommen #h


----------



## Wunstorfer (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fehmarn*

@Nordlicht Erstmal danke für den Link. Werde mich da mal durchwurschteln.

@Bernie Wann wollt ihr denn hin? Und wo wollt ihr pennen? Ich bin ab 22.5. in Wenkendorf. Mache "Camping am Deich" Hätte noch Platz für ein Zelt auf meinem Standplatz. Dann könnten wir Landratten mal zusammen losdüsen


----------



## bernie (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fehmarn*

@Nordlicht: Mercie 
Welche Ecke wäre - Deiner Meinung nach -  im Augenblick geeigneter: Bojendorf oder Gahlendorf?
Ist es Wettertechnisch sinnvoll, DIESE Woche zu fahren, oder lieber auf "etwas besseres" Wetter warten?

@Wunstorfer: Das WANN muss ich noch mit Kumpel klären, denke aber mal so Mittwoch/Donnerstag. 

Er will am liebsten irgendwo übernachten, ich würde lieber Spätabends wieder heimdüsen.... mal schauen....


----------



## Nordlicht (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fehmarn*

Die Ecke spielt nicht soooo eine große Rolle, aber in Gahlendorf werden dir wohl weniger gleichgesinnte auf die Füße treten :g
Vom Wetterbericht her würde ich lieber noch eine Woche warten.


----------



## bernie (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fehmarn*

Jau Danke Andy, hab ich mir schon gedacht 

@Wunstorfer: Dann werden wir uns wohl nächste Woche mal treffen


----------



## Wunstorfer (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fehmarn*

Also ich bin ab 22. oben. Wenn euch langweilig ist, Camping am Deich, Wenkendorf. Blauer Golf ca. Platz 30  Hab immer ein Bierchen für Angelkollegen über.


----------



## bernie (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fehmarn*

Moin,

also allein für die Einladung auf das Bierchen würde ich schon hochfahren  
Sieh zu, dass Dein Zelt ordentlich imprägniert ist, sonst haste Wasser im Keller 

Frage: Hast Du vor, solche "Silkekrogen" zu besorgen? 
Falls ja, könntest Du uns auch 3-4 Stück mitbringen, denn unsere Zeit ist ja doch etwas "knapp" 

Ich wünsch Dir auf jeden Fall besseres/gutes Wetter ab Sonntach


----------



## Wunstorfer (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fehmarn*

Ich fahre morgen mal zum Tackler. Ich schau mal, obs da welche gibt. Ansonsten hole ich auf der Insel gleich Montag welche. Irgendwelche Farbwünsche?


----------



## bernie (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fehmarn*

Hat sich seit gestern Abend erledigt 
Ich hab welche inner Bucht ersteigert.....müssten für die nächsten 500 Jahre reichen   

Brauchst Dir also KEINE zu kaufen, wir ham genug für alle 

Termin steht nun auch fest: Dienstag gegen 9 werden wir in Gahlendorf aufschlagen


----------



## Pike Perch (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fehmarn*

Ich würde gerne Zanderaals Eingangsfrage in diesem Beitrag nochmal aufgreifen. 

Wir sind am 28.05. mit dem Boot auf Fehmarn. Was lohnt sich denn zur Zeit vom Boot aus und wo sind günstige Stellen?

Gruß

pike perch


----------



## Miracle Man (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fehmarn*

Dorsch geht eigentlich fast immer.


----------



## $hadow (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fehmarn*



Pike Perch schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne Zanderaals Eingangsfrage in diesem Beitrag nochmal aufgreifen.
> 
> Wir sind am 28.05. mit dem Boot auf Fehmarn. Was lohnt sich denn zur Zeit vom Boot aus und wo sind günstige Stellen?
> 
> ...




Definitiv- ja!
Sind die letzten Jahre immer zu der Zeit oben gewesen. Tief geschleppte Wobbler bzw. Gummifische aller Art/jede Methode um Staberhuk herum - läuft!

Kurze Fragen am Rande:
Bin dieses Jahr mit meiner Madame oben. Vom 1.6. - 1.6. Da sie gerne mit der Spinnrute und Gummifisch loszieht, würd ich gern wissen, ob es sich dann zu der Zeit noch lohnt, oder ob die schon weiter draußen sind (Dorsche bevorzugt)? Wenn ja, wo in etwa? Wann, und was darf man an Stückzahlen erwarten? Wir rechnen jetzt nicht mit dem nonplus ultra Ergebnis.

Gruß,
Basti


----------



## Wunstorfer (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fehmarn*

Hey Bernie!
Ich hoffe, ihr seid heile zu Haus angekommen. Schade, ausser Hawai-Feeling und mehr oder weniger perfekter Inselführung gabs ja von den Hornis nix zu berichten. Aber ihr beiden seid prima. Gern mal wieder. Lustiges Boardietreffen. So muss das sein!


----------



## bernie (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fehmarn*

 
Kann ich nur bestätigen!!!
...und vieelen Dank für die Insel-Rundfahrt 

Wir waren so vermessen und sind am Mittwoch noch in einen ForellenPu** gefahren, um wenigstens DA mal was zu fangen...... tja, irgendwie hamwer Kacke am Hacken.... NÜSCHT NULL NIENTE NIX
Ist wohl schlechtes Karma, das uns umgibt 

Lass Dich nicht wegwehen oder wegschwemmen und hab noch viel Schbass!!!!!


----------

